# Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie k&ouml;nnen es gewinnen!



## System (3. September 2008)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,658648


----------



## baummonster (3. September 2008)

Die Stühle bei euch sehen bequem aus


----------



## munsterbuster (3. September 2008)

Ich nehm das Spiel nur, wenn ihr eine hübsche Azubine für Bürokommunikation drauf packt.


----------



## grayalla (3. September 2008)

irgendwie sieht keiner der Herren auf den Bildern so richtig besgeistert aus - bevor ihr euch quält, nehm ich euch das Spielchen ab


----------



## Lechi (3. September 2008)

Ich sollte das Spiel bekommen, weil Deutschland beim PISA-Test schlecht abgeschnitten hat und ich hier die Chance habe, die Zivilisation neu aufzubauen und die Entwicklung des PISA-Tests zu verhindern!


----------



## patsche (3. September 2008)

*AW:*

eigendlich wollte ich erst mal einen großen bogen um das spiel machen (dank des pc games test's), für lau nehm ich's euch aber gern ab, einen geschenkten gaul.....blablabla


----------



## kaioshin (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Ich will das Spiel damit ich die Planeten mit den rumhüpfenden Geschlechtsteilen besuchen und mich über die Menschheit wundern kann.


----------



## bluewhiteangel (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Ich möchte damit mein Biologiestudium unterstützen *gg*


----------



## RobertHorn (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Kollege: Lern mal, gute Fotos zu schießen.


----------



## Phoenix-CH (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Ich hätte das Spiel gerne, weil mir heute im Laden der Creature Creator für die Vollversion verkauft wurde >.<


----------



## KAEPS133 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*



			
				System am 03.09.2008 17:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Ich sollte das Spiel bekommen weil ihr auf den Bildern mit dem Spiel in der Hand so komische Gesichter macht und ich einfach auch so coll und lustig aussehen will wie ihr! xD


----------



## MrLambda (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Ich sollte das Spiel bekommen, weil ich ich bin und es verdient habe...( und am 7. Geburtstag feier...=D)


----------



## MrGarribaldi (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

6 Einzeller die versuchen die nächste Evolutionsstufe zu erreichen ! =P


----------



## Overlord508 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

SPORE sollte mir in die Hände fallen, da es den Anschein hat, bei euch sehr einschläfernd zu wirken (BILD 1^^) . Darum sollte das Spiel zu mir wo es gebraucht wird


----------



## Rdrk710 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

... weil ich die PC Games schon länger lese als manch einer von ihren Redakteuren.


----------



## Look (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Ich möchte das Spiel nicht mal geschenkt haben, weil:

http://www.ctrlaltdel-online.com/comic.php?d=20080627


----------



## olaf37 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Ich sollte das Spiel bekommen, weil ich es mir nicht leisten kann.heul


----------



## einkaufswagen (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

ICH sollte ein Exemplar erhalten, damit ich den Editor einem Härtetest unterziehen kann, während ich versuche die Kreaturen auf den obigen Bildern (überlebensfähig) nachzubauen


----------



## Weird_Sheep (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*


```
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,..,,,,,,,,,,,,,,=                      ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,?7.,,=,,,,,,,,,,                          7I.,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,.  =~77.~~,,,,,,7                            I.~ .,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,7  ? 7~ 7,,,,,,?7            7   7+~,,:+7    II  ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,=        ,,,,,,,            777.,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.77..:,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,=        .,,,,,=            7:,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,+7      7.,,,,,:            :,,,,,,,,,,,,...,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,.      7 .,,,,,,           +,,,,,,.+7             7:.,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,7       7,,,,,.           =,,,,,77                   7I.,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,.       7.,,,,,+          :,,.7                           ?,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,+       7.,,,,,          7,.                                ?,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,I        .,,,,,7         ~7                                 77I,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,7        ,,,,,,7        7               7=:,,:=I 7            77.,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,?       7I,,,,,7                            +.,,,,,.77         77.,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,:         .,,,,I                             7 +,,,,,,.7          .,,,,,,,
,,,,,,.         7,,,,.                                 7,,,,,,.77      77,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,=         7,,,,7                                77I,,,,,,.        7,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,         7 .,,,                                   7.,,,,,.        .,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,           ?,,.                                    .,,,,,,       :,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,7           7..7                                   .,,,,,+      +,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,:              ?7                       7          7,,,,,.      +,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,7                                      .          :,,,,,      :,,,,,
,,,,=,?.,,,,,~7                                   7,:         7,,,,,7  7  .,,,,,
,,:..7. .,,,,,,.7                                 ~,,7         .,,,,77 7 7,,,,,,
,,,7+I I7I,,,,,,,.I                              7,,,7         .,,,, ,7.7.,,,,,,
,,,.777   7.,,,,,,,,,,I77         7  7?          +,,,I        7.,,,,~~:.,,,,,,,,
,,,,:      7 .,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.....,,,.           I,,,,7        7,,,,,,.,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,?7       7~,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,=             ,,,,,         ~,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,.7          7+,...,,...:I7 7            ?,,,,,,        7,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,                                    7.,,,,,.         .,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,7                                ,,,,,,,.         +,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,~                            ,,,,,,,,.7        ?,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,:                      ~,,,,,,,,,+         =,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,..~?777   777=..,,,,,,,,,,,I         7.,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.?           I,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.+777 7         ~,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,..+           7,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,....,7     7?.,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
```


----------



## Diamanthai (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Weil ich die SIMS ablehne und endlich was vonn Will Wright spielen will


----------



## H0WK (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Ich sollte das Spiel bekommen, weil es durch die Göttlichen Hände jener PC Games Redakteure ging und damit den Spiel eine besondere Note gegeben hat. Dadurch kann man im Editor nun auch die Redakteure erstellen im vollen Glanze.


----------



## Niggmaster (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Ich sollte das Spiel bekommen, weil ich mich Frage wie die Differenz zwischen der PCG_wertung(73 und die der "PCGamer"(91  enstanden sein könnte und ich mich sehr auf SPORE gefreut hab und keine "katze im Sack" kaufen will


----------



## rob2048 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Ich sollte ein exemplar bekommen weil ich der auserwählte bin


----------



## Lion2k7 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Hmmm ich bin jung und brauch das...Spiel Oo


----------



## WarStorm (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Ich will Spore nicht haben da ich dieses Spiel nicht mag!


----------



## vibeseeker (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Es ist für mich bestimmt, damit es in Händen von Freaks bleibt!


----------



## Boesor (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Ich sollte es bekommen weil:
Ich kein Geld hab es mir zu kaufen, da Student (Mitleidsargument)
Ich Abonnent bin (Kundenbindungsargument)
Ich Lehrer werde und meine Kreativität ausbauen muss (Blödsinnsargument)
Ich ganz scharf auf das Spiel bin (Standardargument)

Kurz: Ich werde es in Ehren halten!


----------



## fsm (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Völlig grundlos hätte ich gerne dieses Spiel. Ich kenne es zwar nur von den "HL²-Monster in Spore"-Videos, aber ich finde es immer gut, mal etwas Neues auszuprobieren...


----------



## Erich-Zann (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Ich hätte gerne das Spiel, weil ich am WE heirate und dass ein super geschenk für mich und meine Braut wäre.


----------



## LordReborn (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

ICH sollte das Spiel bekommen, weil ich schon immer mal mit einer Kreuzung aus Katze und Eidechse die Galaxies erobern wollte, aber mir meine lieben Haustiere doch zu Schade dafür sind !


----------



## Holdi (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Ich möchte SPORE haben, damit ich aufgrund meiner fiesen Stauballergie Einzeller basteln kann, die diese lästigen Haustaubmilben fressen. 

Gruß
Holdi


----------



## Succer (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Da ich als Azubi im Ersten Lehrjahr mich die ganze Zeit nur unterzuordnen habe, brauche Ich gerade dieses Spiel, um meinen (eigentlich unersättlichen) Machthunger zu stillen! Und mit dem Kaufen is das so ne Sache.... immerhin muss ich mich selbst meinem Vermieter unterordnen und dem allmonatlich fast alles mühsam erarbeitete Geld zukommen lassen *grummel* das ist Momentan eine sehr gefährlich Situation für die (meine) innere Sicherheit! Und um die hochleckenden Flammen wenigstens etwas besänftigen zu können käme mir die Option "Gott" zu sein, gerade recht....

Um den Ernst der Lage zu dokumentieren: Ungefähr so sieht es gerade in mir aus...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Für die Übersicht: Hier mal die nachfolgenden  posts:
> http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=forum&s=thread&bid=13&tid=7118996&mid=7119146#7119146
> http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=forum&s=thread&bid=13&tid=7118996&mid=7119431#7119431
> http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=forum&s=thread&bid=13&tid=7118996&mid=7119552#7119552
> ...


----------



## tikuas (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Ich möchte dieses Spiel gewinnen, um diese ominösen (S)pornos weiter zu entwickeln, die bisher im Internet die Runde machen.


----------



## ToulouseLautrec (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Ich wäre der Richtige für eines der beiden Spiele...
weil ich euch als Dankeschön auch so ein schickes Foto von mir und dem Spiel schicken würde!


----------



## Lord-Elveon (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Mir, weil ich gerne mal die Star Trek Verarsche spielen will! Neue Völker nicht in Ruhe lassen, sondern unterjochen!


----------



## Fisherman65 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Ich wäre ein idealer Gewinner für SPORE, weil ich (von Beruf Pastor) meinen Konfirmanden die wundersame Welt unserer Schöpfung spielerisch näherbringen und hoffentlich spannende Überlegungen lostreten könnte, wer in dieser Welt alles seine Hand "im Spiel" hat


----------



## Kristian (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Du geben mir Spore!

Isch 7 Kinder,  hässlicher Hund und mein Frau immer nur schlagen.

Geben mir Spiel, dann isch bauen Raumschiff und weg von Familie.

Danke du mir zuhören.

Ranjid Viswanath


----------



## Visperer (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Ich hätte gerne eines der Spiele, weil ich mich schon seit über einem Jahr auf Spore freue. Ich war mit Leukämie im Krankenhaus als ich davon erfahren habe, dass sich der Releasetermin um ein halbes Jahr verschiebt und das hat mich echt noch mehr frustriert. Jetzt wo ich wieder Zuhause bin hätte ich das Spiel echt gerne damit ich die viele Zeit die ich noch im Bett liegen muss wenigstens sinnvoll nutzten kann, um mit Krebsfreien Völkern auf meinem Lappi die Galaxy zu erobern.

Ein Herz für Krebskranke 
euer Visperer 

(PS das ist kein blöder Scherz oder eine Lüge)


----------



## Chickow (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Ich selber werde mir das Spiel kaufen... natürlich gönne ich jedem das Spiel zu gewinnen, nur derjenigen der ich es am meisten gönnen würde, wäre meine Freundin, die nach einer Woche Italien endlich wieder zu mir zurückkehrt. Wäre erstes die geilste Überraschung für sie und zweitens die beste Beschäftigungstherapie, damit ich in Ruhe meine Kreaturenrasse aufziehen kann, um schließlich ihre, mit liebe hergestellte, kleine Welt zu zerstören... hrhr...


----------



## GFreeman2 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

mein spiel


----------



## Hai91 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Ich möchte Spore haben ,weil ich mich extra nur wegen diesem spiel REGISTRIERT habe .


----------



## NechromE (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Ich glaube mit Spore könnte es mir gelingen, eine Parallelwelt zu erschaffen, in der Günther Beckstein ein fanatischer Gamer wäre, der mit all seiner politischen Kraft für die Rechte und Freiheiten von Gamern eintritt. 

Dann würde ich alle, die es wollen, mitnehmen in diese Welt.

Folgt mir Sternenfreunde! 



PS: nein ich nehme keine Drogen


----------



## GtaSanAndreas (3. September 2008)

*AW:*

Ich will Spore haben weil es wohl das letzte Spiel sein wird was noch auf meiner alten Klapperkiste mit 950 Intel Accelator funktioniert. Das Spore Kreaturenlabor funktionierte nämlich einwandfrei


----------



## Arsos (3. September 2008)

*AW:*

Eigentlich wäre es ne gute Idee, mir SPORE zu geben. Immerhin wäre es für mich ein AnSPOR(E)n, eure Zeitschrift weiterzulesen. Auch müßte ich mir weniger SPOR(E)t antun und müßte ich erst an die SP(O)REe fahren, um nen Laden zu finden, der mir ein Exemplar verkauft. Außerdem hätte ich mehr Geld im (S)PORtEmonnaie und somit auch wieder ne Chance auf den zweiten Teil. 

Ihr sehr also...irgendwie hat das Spiel schon mein Leben infiziert..drum mach ich Schluß, eh das ganze noch den Rahmen SP(O)REngt.

Der Mirakel


----------



## Greever (3. September 2008)

*AW:*

Ich will das Spiel ergattern weil ich genau weiß wie heiß jeder andere darauf is
und ich dann damit nur ein ganz klein wenig den rest der community ärgern will ^^

und weils GEIL is!


----------



## anjuna80 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Ich hätte gerne das Spiel da ich schon langjähriger Abonnent bin und noch *nie* etwas gewonnen habe


----------



## Jogondboch (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Ich würde mit Spore die Welt neu erschaffen, nur verrückter, bunter und vorallem: mit mir als Gott! Also so, wie sie immer sein sollte


----------



## Nebuchadnezar (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Da ich ja schon länger an einem Plan bastele die Weltherrschaft an mich zu reißen, bin ich genau der richtige für das Spiel. Gut,   bisher sind alle Versuche kläglich gescheitert aber man kann ja nie wissen.....naja eigentlich komme ich Nichtmahl bei meiner Frau so richtig zu Wort aber das ist eine längere Geschichte   aber ich könnte dann ein bisschen üben und würde keine Mitmenschen leiden lassen         Und irgendwann in ein fernen Zeit in einer anderen Galaxie da könnt ich dann still und leise vor mich hinherrschen........cool  ( träum ).................


----------



## DaStash (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Ich habe das Spiel verdient weil ich euch sage das ich das Spiel verdient habe...
...schaut auf das Bild..... ich habe das Spiel verdient....kommt schon tut es..tut es.....los tut es, gebt mir das Spiel   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## n234568741 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Ich habe das Spiel verdient, weil ich die selbe Körperhaltung wie im ersten Bild  in den meisten meiner Vorlesungen habe... nur fehlt einzig und alleine das Spiel noch!


----------



## barteltm (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Ich habe es nicht verdient.


----------



## split (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Da Pflanzen und Tiere bei mir grundsätzlich eingehen und ich nicht wieder ein "Mitglied" meiner Familie verlieren möchte, brauche ich Spore als Ersatz für Hund und Katz. (reimt sich sogar *lol*)


----------



## fak3er (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Ich sollte das Spiel bekommen weil ich mich sonst nach der Klausurphase aufgrund von Mathe- und E-technick-Schäden einliefern lassen müsste.


----------



## Dagobert3 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Ich habe ein Problem. Nein, es sind sogar mehrere, denn ich habe keine Privatssphäre. Ja, ihr habt richtig gelesen, denn ich werde beobachtet. Beobachtet von der grausamsten Spezies, beobachtet von etwas, was sich ein normaler Menschenverstand nicht ausdenken könnte. Dieses, ich bezeichne es nun einmal als "Ding", denn, oh Graus, kein gesunder Verstand vermag sich einen Namen für dieses Gräuel auszudenken, beobachtet mich mit seinen gierigen, schleimigen überaus ekelerregenden vier Augen. Vier? Ja es sind vier Augen. Jene vier stieren in der Nacht durch mein Fenster, überwachen jeden meiner Schritte, lechzen nach einer Schandtat, welche das "Ding" beobachten kann. Es ernährt sich vom Schlechten anderer Menschen, oder, von dem, was das "Ding" für schlecht hält. Mit jedem Bissen wird es gieriger und schneller, stiert länger und weiter in meine Räume hinein. Nirgendswo ist man sicher. Man denkt man hätte Ruhe doch nach Sekunden sieht man wieder die Augen im Mondschein aufleuchten, man sieht sie und nur ein schnelles Abwenden kann ein Mensch vor der Irrenanstalt bewahren. Bekämpfen? Einen solchen Gedanken hegten wohl schon viele. Doch wie? Jedweder Anblick ist schon grausam und schmerzt im Hirn, sodass ein herantasten an das "Ding" unmöglich erscheint. Wie also bekämpfen? 
Ein Keim einer Idee entsteht? Ein Spiegel um den grausamen Anblick zurückzuwerfen? Nein, besser. Ich werde mir mit Spore Kreaturen erstellen, so schrecklich, dass ich sie ausdrucken und in das Fenster kleben werde. Vielleicht schaffe ich es so, dass das "Ding" endlich seine Augen von meinem Zimmer ablässt.

Daher liebes PC Games Team brauche ich eure Unterstützung um dieses neugierige Rentnerehepaar, welches bedauerlicherweise meine Nachbarn sind, endlich davon abzubringen mich die ganze Zeit zu beobachten.... 
Vielen dank.


----------



## Einstein111 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

SPORE ist das Spiel, das ich will.
Hab ichs, bin ich mucksmäuschen still.
Kreaturen, ob groß oder klein,
sollen im ganzen Universum mein Werkzeug sein!
Von der Amöbe, winzig und zart,
zum brutalen Fiesling mit Bart.
Oder lieber doch nen Tanzbär?
Der gern hat Geschlechtsverkehr?!
Ne Kreuzung aus Bär und Giraffe,
mit einer Thermonuklearwaffe.
Die reisen dann ins Weltall,
weg von diesem Affenstall,
der herrscht auf Erden hier
und trinken gemütlich n Fässchen Bier!
Betrunken kann man nur nicht fliegen
und vergessen am Saturn links abzubiegen.
Der Bär ist sauer, die Giraffe am schmollen.
Sie hätten garnicht von daheim weg wollen.

Nun aber Schluß mit den öden Gereime 
Alternative Wirklichkeiten, die absolute Schöpfungskraft,
das sind die beiden Dinge, die mich an SPORE am meisten faszinieren.
Ich MUSS das einfach haben!


----------



## Copernicus (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Hier gibt es zwar schon viele Gründe, warum andere Leute eine von den Spore-Vollversionen bekommen sollten, allerdings ist der Grund, weshalb ich eine kriegen sollte, noch nicht hier aufgeführt.

Damals, als ich mit dem ganzen Kram hier anfing war das ja alles noch sehr viel komplizierter. Kein Kreaturen-Editor. Keine vorgefertigte Welt. Einfach nichts.
Doch ich sprach: "Es werde Licht!" - aber leid WARD es nicht sofort Licht. Ich weiß, heutzutage kann man das schwerlich nachvollziehen, da drückt man auf den Power-Button am Bildschirm und man hat Licht. Aber weg von den Anfängen, hier geht es schließlich um Spore: Meine ersten Kreationen, kleine Einzeller, auf meinem neuen Prototyp "Planet Erde" waren eine Millionen-Jahre-andauernde Arbeit - stellt euch das einmal vor! Bei Spore geht das heute in wenigen Minuten! Wenn ich zurück denke, wie furchtbar zeitraubend es war, die Entwicklung vom Einzeller zum Menschen voran zu treiben, dann kann ich euch heute nur beneiden - in Spore macht man solch eine komplexe Entwicklung in ein paar Stunden durch - statt in ein paar Milliarden Jahren! Doch stricken wir die ganze Story noch etwas weiter: In meiner schönen Schöpfung auf "Planet Erde" ging es nie immer ganz so zu, wie es mir recht war, Menschen haben ja leider so etwas namens "Freier Wille" (noch heute Frage ich mich, warum ich diese Schnapsidee verwirklicht habe, zu dem Zeitpunkt war ich anscheinend wiedermal im Vollrausch wegen einer Party in der Vorhölle - viel interessanter ist jedoch die Frage, wie lange es dauern würde, den freien Willen wieder zu entfernen!). Auch sowas bedenkt ihr gar nicht, es war sehr schwierig für mich, den Menschen so weit zu führen, wie er jetzt ist. In Spore funktioniert alles sehr viel einfacher als in meiner Schöpfung.
Vielleicht erkennt ihr, worauf ich hinaus will: Spore ist das einfache Modell meiner Kreation und ich möchte es als Planungs- und Vorhersagemodell verwenden. Mich als Gott interessiert übrigens in erster Linie das Spielziel der Weltraumphase, denn, ob ihr es glaubt oder nicht, auch ich suche nach Antwort der Frage meiner Existenz, die ich in Spore zu entdecken hoffe. Auch soll mir Spore als Übung für meine zukünftigen Schöpfungen dienen - denn die Menschheit soll nicht das letzte sein, was aus meiner Feder stammt. Wenn ihr mir, Gott, einen gefallen tun wollt und dafür sorgen wollt, dass die Welt in Zukunft besser wird, dass kleine Kinder in Afrika nicht mehr verhungern müssen, dass in China endlich vollendete Meinungs-und Pressefreiheit herrscht und dass die Politiker vor ihren "Killerspiel"-Diskussionen überhaupt mal ein Computerspiel anspielen - dann gebt mir Spore.

Mit besten Grüßen,

Gott
(die Hoffnung, dein Herr, dein Retter, "nenn-mich-wie-du-willst")


PS: Natürlich gäbe es auch ein Foto von mir mit Spore zu sehen 

PPS: Befreiung vom Fegefeuer sowie komplettes Seelenheil für die ganze PC-Games Redaktion wäre natürlich ein weiterer netter Nebeneffekt - ist das nen Deal?


----------



## JonnySpliff (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Ich gucke JEDEN tag hier nach news,ohne bis jetzt einen grund gesehen zu haben mich hier auch anzumelden da alles was ich brauche auch ohne Anmeldung funktioniert hat .BIS HEUTE! Für Spore würde ich sogar 1 Woche lang auf essen verzichten Ich MUSS dieses Spiel haben,aber ohne Euch bekomm ich es erst knapp in 2 Wochen wenn der 15te ist   (ihr kennt das Gefühl bestimmt auf Geld warten zu müssen) Helft mir meine Evolution (am PC wie im echten Leben) am Leben zu halten.
Grützi


----------



## Succer (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

HILFE, es wird immer Größer und Böser, dass Monster in mi-_*Groaaaar UngUgn*_ .... *keuch* mir... ich kann es noch zurück halten aber ich weiß nicht wie lange noch! Vielleicht hilft ja eine Rohe Zwiebel um es etwas zu betäuben.. !?

*reinbeiß*


_*ruhe*

*grml.... mpf.. *Uäääääääägnnnnhh* *Doppelbrüll**_

*zum Klo renn...


----------



## LA-UNITED (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

coole bilder cooles spiel coole mitarbeiter *finger verbrennz*!


----------



## black-illidan (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

ich will das spiel! blub


----------



## DrProof (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Ich kann euch sagen warum ich Spore verdient habe. Ich habe einmal etwas gewonnen auf einer Computerseite und das ist schon seine Jahre her. Nämlich genau zu der Zeit als Max Payne in aller Munde war. Ich besitze deshalb ein altes verwaschenes und dennoch lesbares Max Payne Shirt (Max Payne Logo auf Rücken, a man with nothing to lose auf der Vorderseite) Wenn ich gewinne schicke ich euch gerne dieses shirt zu, als Tausch... Gewinn gegen Gewinn


----------



## black-illidan (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

oh, ups, dachte die comments werden random-mäßig ausgesucht- tja, dann kann ich wohl kaum gewinnen, da ich kaum wirklich gute comments schreiben kann

(hoffe die mitleidsmasche zieht)


----------



## schmaal (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Hi,

nur mal so vorab: Ich denke nicht, dass ich das Spiel verdient habe. Ich habe ein ganz anderes Totschlagargument.

Mein Argument ist, dass ich keine Allergien habe und somit mit sämtlichen Sporen in meiner Wohnung in friedlicher Eintracht lebe. Das Problem ist, das sich die kleinen Dinger jeden Tag (manchmal sogar zweimal am Tag) nach was neuem sehnen. So eine Wohnung ist ja nunmal in ihren Ausmaßen sehr beschränkt. Mit SPORE könnte ich meinen kleinen Freunden jeden Tag was neues erschaffen und so was Grosses für den interSPOREtuellen Frieden in der Galaxis (=meine Wohnung) tun. Und ausserdem: Vielleicht, aber nur vielleicht, kann dann noch jemand ausser mir die Stimmen der Sporen hören. ICH kann sie hören. Jeden Tag......


Danke für eure Aufmerksamkeit, muss jetzt los, SPORE-Futter einkaufen.


----------



## powertoni (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Nana wer will den gleich so angeben, so Gangsta  wie ihr ausseht glaube ich kaum dass ihr interesse an sowas wie Spore habt, spielt doch lieber GTA und überlasst einem eher ruhigen und friedliebenden Typen wie mir dieses laaangweilige Spore.


----------



## ArcusBln (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Liebes PCGames Team,
bitte gebt doch meiner VierÄugigenKrokodilBeutelRatte ein Chance.
Ohne Euch wird sie nie die Gelegenheit haben, ferne Welten zu erforschen oder jemals auch nur aus dem sumpfigen EinzellerDNAPool zu entspringen. Es liegt in Euch. Ihr habt die Macht!
Rettet die VierÄugigeKrokodilBeutelRatte.
Mit herzlichstem Gruß aus Berlin
Gregor S.


----------



## cosmode (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Ich verdiene Spore, weil:

Meine Mutter immer zu sagt: "Bub mach nur so weiter und es wird einfach nichts aus Dir!"
Nun will ich ihr zeigen, das aus anderen Wesen auch nichts wird, wenn ich Sie erschaffe...

In diesem Sinne
cosmode


----------



## Worrel (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Da ich erst kürzlich hinter einem Schrank eine Jahre alte (schon mal geöffnete
 ) Flasche mit Saft gefunden habe, schreibe ich mir ausreichend Erfahrung mit fremden Lebensformen zu, um jetzt meine Beobachtungen auf einem anderen Gebiet (dem Spore Universum) effektiv fortsetzen zu können.


----------



## Konnan (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

ich möchte das spiel weil ich es eigentlich nicht haben will spiele mit limitierter online aktivierung kommen bei mir grundsätzlich nicht ins haus Revolution!


----------



## Subsanaty (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Ihr könnte das Spiel behalten.Ich will es gar nicht,weil ich es gar nicht verdient habe.Weil Günter Beckstein ein rechtschaffender Politiker ist,und ihr nur Werbung für Killerspiele macht.Und da wollt ihr einem wie mir so ein Spiel schenken,wo noch nicht mal Blut fließt...?
Neee...,vergesst es,ihr habt einen zu Killerspielen erzogen,und somit kann ich auch nur Killerspiele spielen.
Ab wieviel Jahren ist Spore eigentlich geeignet...? AB 6 
Versucht´s mal im Kindergarten,denn die kennen da nur Gameboy und Nintendo DS.
Die würden sich darüber bestimmt freuen...


----------



## Sheggo (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Ihr von der PCG-Redaktion könnt eine wirklich gute Tat vollbringen, wenn ihr es mir gebt, weil:
Ich bin sehr an dem Spiel interessiert, bezweifel aber leider, dass es der absolute Oberknaller ist. Deshalb werde ich es mir auch nicht kaufen.
Also bliebe mir nur noch der illegale Weg um es zu testen..... und genau DAS könnt IHR verhindern!! Holt mich von der schiefen Bahn zurück und rettet meine Seele damit ich nicht in die Hölle komme !!


----------



## lukas1512 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

wenn ich mir die bilder so ansehe fällt mir auf, dass das spiel nie von einer gutaussehenden person in händen gehalten wird, aber fals ich es gewinnen sollte dann schick ich euch ein bild von MIR (mit SPORE, natürlich).

mfg lukas


----------



## Succer (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Puuh, das war ne Aktion....

Aber offensichtlich scheint die Zwiebel mein Alter Ego an sich selbst gefesselt zu haben... und mich aufs Klo.... :-/

Naja, ich halte Euch auf dem Laufenden!


----------



## AMDSpider (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Meine Güte habt ihr einen geilen Job! 
Interessant eingerichtetes Büro mit Hardware ohne Ende, viel Grün innen und aussen, Ventilatoren und eine Sammlung von allen PC-Games Ausgaben ever in einem schwarz-roten Ikea Regal.
Da braucht man abends ja gar nicht mehr nach Hause gehen, weil im Büro eh alles ist, was man zum Leben braucht: Computer, Zeitschriften, Pizza, und Ventilatoren (und ich nehme an im Bad sind Spiegel und Dusche zum Zähneputzen und so). 
Perfekt!
Einziger Kritikpunkt: Die Röhrenmonitore. Diese plumpen 40 Kilo schweren Heizkörper sind im Jahr 2008 echt nur noch Sperrmüll, und sollten nirgendwo mehr in Betrieb sein.


Das Spore will ich übrigens nicht, ist bestimmt nur eine Ansammlung von Minispielen wie am Nintendo Wii *igitt*
Bitte nicht mir schicken, ich will für so ein Spiel echt nicht extra zum Postamt fahren nur damit es nicht zurückgeschickt wird, bin nämlich gerade mit Stalker und COD4 beschäftigt.


----------



## BDBjorn1 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Wie nett, nachdem ihr 2 Spore-Spiele auf 6 Rechnern installiert habt, wollt ihr sie jetzt verschenken ;D
leider kann man spore nur auf 3 unterschiedlichen rechnern installieren, und wenn wir eine von euch getestete version kreiger, können wir damit nichts anfangen 
würd mich aber trotzdem freuen, eine von euch getestete Spore-Version zu kriegen


----------



## daJones (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

An die PC-Games-Redaktion:

Seid mir nicht böse, wenn ich dies jetzt äußere, jedoch seht Ihr alle aus, als wäret Ihr soeben dem Spore-Kreaturen-Editor entfläucht. Mimik und Gestik stimmen 1:1 überein.

Gebt es zu: Will Wright ist Euer Vorgesetzter!

Gruß, daJones


----------



## labecula (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Na, ich find das Spiel bestimmt ganz witzig. So da in der Ecke abzuschnarchen wie der Typ auf dem Bild könnte mir bei dem Spiel sicherlich nicht passieren!


----------



## WapitiBrot (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

ich sollte gewinnen weil ich einfach nen toller typ bin.
Ja, ich bin so super toll, ich habe schon mit Arnold Schwarzeneger anabo... ehm ich meine trainiert.
Habe mit dem Papst, Jesus Chips eeeehhhm ich meine Hostien verteilt und abends auch mal mit ihm bei ner guten Runde Soul Calibur mal nen Glas Wein getrunken.
Habe schon George W. Bush im Irak Golfgespielt, im romatinschen Schein von brennenden Ölfeldern.
Habe mit Boris Becker um die Wette gelispelt, habe mit Verone Poth den Blup sogar IM Spinat gefunden.
Habe mit Tim Maelzer schon um die Wette gekocht und seinen Ziegenbart danach ausgelacht.
Ja ich habe sogar schon mit Armstrong auf dem Mond "Alone in the Moon" gespiel^^
und nun fragt ihr mich warum ich es haben sollte?

Weil all das, was ich daoben schon erlebt habe, nen scheiss Dreck wäre, als wenn ich von euch Spore bekommen würde. 

" Hey ich habe Spore von der PC Games gewonnen! YEAH" 
Hört sich doch viel besser an als bei den Freunden zu sagen:
"Huch ich war am Wochenende mit dem Papst Wein ausschenken *GÄHN*"

^^


----------



## olektronisch (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

biologie-student --> needs spore
will meine diplomarbeit in entwicklungsbiologie schreiben...


----------



## DarthSimon (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Das Spore Spiel habe ich verdient, da ich mich seitdem ich Black and White 2 durchgespielt habe, unterfordert fühle in meinen Leistungen und mich gerne wieder, wie zum ersten Mal vor weit mehr als 15 Tausemd Jahren, wieder als Gott austoben möchte und mit einer neuen von mir erschaffenen Rasse einen  Planeten bevölkern möchte. Das mir dies bereit mit tollen Ergebissen gelungen ist, zeigt meine derzeitige Schöpfung. Der Mensch. Das Spiejavascript:check_comment();l an mich zu geben ist also die sicherste Variante


----------



## zabbl (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Hmm, warum gerade ICH es haben sollte? 
Ganz einfach, um eine wunderbar diabolische Kreatur in Spore zu erschaffen und die ganze Galaxie mit dem Volk meiner Kreatur zu unterjochen und ins ewige Dunkel zu stürzen. 
Sauron in Modern quasi. 
Scherz beiseite, ich sollte Spore haben weil es ein klasse Spiel ist (naja, mehr oder weniger  ) und es vor allem meiner Freundin gefallen könnte. Da freut man sich ja immer wieder wenn man da einen gelungenen Wurf landet. 
Denke, das müsstes im Großen so gewesen sein. Ahja, wenn Ihr wollt, dass ICH ein Bild mit Spore in der Hand mache, könnt Ihr das gerne sagen, damit Ihr dann das in der Redaktion be/gewanderte Spiel betrauern könnt, da es nicht mehr zu Eurem eigenen Archiv zählt 

Beste Grüße!


----------



## daJones (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Ich will dieses Game gewinnen, da ich unbedingt die Geschichte der Welt neu definieren möchte. Ich möchte meine Jugend als kleines Monster erneut durchleben. Anschließend will ich mit meinen Artgenossen die Monster-Schule rocken und wenn dann noch Zeit bleibt, rette ich unseren Planeten und suche ein gemütliches Fleckchen außerhalb unseres Orbits - zum Weiterexistieren halt.

Und wenn Ihr als Redaktion ganz artig zu mir als künftigen Monster-Master seid, spendiere ich Euch sogar ein kleines Büro, wo Ihr Eure redaktionellen Tätigkeiten durchführen könnt. Wäre das nicht SPOR(E)tlich und fair von mir?

Gruß, daJones


----------



## ZEUSofEnse (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Weil ich so aussehe wie ein kleines Spore Wesen und ganz allein auf dieser grausamen und kalten Welt bin :''( . Um endlich der Einsamkeit meiner Rasse zu entfliehen möchte ich gerne in Spore mir wenigstens eine virtuelle Familie schaffen O


----------



## darkfuneral (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Glaubt man an den Chaostheoretiker wird am 10. September  bei einem Schweizer Experiment des CERN die Welt durch ein schwarzes Loch verschluckt und untergehen. Dann testen sie ihren neuen 27km langen Teilchen Beschleuniger.  Und da ich in der Schweiz wohne werde ich einer der ersten sein die dabei drauf gehen. Da möchte ich doch vorher wenigstens einmal Spore getestet haben. Habt Mitleid mit mir! BITTE!

Link-> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Countdown-fuer-Weltuntergangs-Propheten--/meldung/114001


----------



## Joker2u (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Ein Wochenende lang Spore spielen ist wie der Verlauf der Evolution - nur rückwärts. Am Freitag hat man eine gerade Wirbelsäule, am Sonntagabend ist diese krumm.


----------



## stummel2600 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

ganz einfach ich wuerde es gerne gewinnen  so das ich dann meiner geistigen und fantasievollen erguesse  endlich in kreaturen ausdruck geben kann sprich ich bin ein freak ich brauch es   es ist  die ultimative  medizin fuer  pc freaks


----------



## Drazhar (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Ich benötige dieses Spiel um meinen Gott-Komplex zu pflegen


----------



## evil_tigga (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

PC-Games. Fürth. Ödland der Republik. Und die wertvollste Redaktion des Universums. Denn hier, und nur hier, wird das Spore gefunden. Das Spore... ohne Spore gibt es keine Evolution; keine Zivilisation. PC-Games. Fürth . Das Magazin. Die Heimat des Spore. Der grösste Schatz des Universums. Derjenige, der die Kontrolle über es hat, hat die Kontrolle über das Schicksal. Und Derjenige werde ich sein - *hoffentlich!*


----------



## Felix Schuetz (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*



			
				evil_tigga am 03.09.2008 19:04 schrieb:
			
		

> PC-Games. Fürth. Ödland der Republik. Und die wertvollste Redaktion des Universums. Denn hier, und nur hier, wird das Spore gefunden. Das Spore... ohne Spore gibt es keine Evolution; keine Zivilisation. PC-Games. Fürth . Das Magazin. Die Heimat des Spore. Der grösste Schatz des Universums. Derjenige, der die Kontrolle über es hat, hat die Kontrolle über das Schicksal. Und Derjenige werde ich sein - *hoffentlich!*


Wer Dune zitieren kann, hat für mich schon gewonnen.


----------



## der_arzt (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Nicht das ich hier rumschleimen will, aber.
Schickt es mir. Schickt es mir. Damit ich die Verpackung in meiner Vitrine präsentieren kann.
Schließlich hat die komplette Redaktion das Ding in den Händen gehabt.
So ein Sammlerstück muss man doch haben.

Ich stelle auch ein paar Kerzen dazu.


----------



## Aceofspad (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Also ich sollte das Spiel gewinnen, denn:
1. ich versuche seit längerem, meine Katze irgendwie mit meinem Wellensittich zu kreuzen [leider erfolglos ]!
2. ich wollte schon immer einmal die Bakterien auf meiner Tastatur mit Lebewesen, welche erste emotionale  Bindungen eingehen, vergleichen.
3. ich bin zwar nicht größenwahnsinnig, jedoch vermute ich, dass nicht viele von sich behaupten können selber schon einmal eine ganze Stammeskultur auf einmal ausgelöscht zu haben
4. ich kann dies!!! (in meinem Rucksack tummelten sich jahrelang Lebensformen, die nie ein Mensch vor mir zu Gesicht bekam....ich hätte die alte Schnitte eigentlich auch schon früher entsorgen sollen)
5. ich entdeckte die Allzweckwaffe gegen Evolution, die aus dem Ruder läuft...Head&Shoulders (die Produzenten des Films "Evolution" missbrauchten diese Entdeckung jedoch).
6. ich muss meiner Biologielehrerin noch beibringen, wie die Evolutionstheorie im Unterricht mehr Spass machen könnte.
7. ich habe keine Lust nochmal eine Spezies in meinem Rucksack zu gründen.
8. ich hoffe ihr könnt mich bei Punkt 7 unterstützen. 
mfg. Sebastian


----------



## held-von-gestern (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Hmm mit dem Spiel könnte ich endlich mal die Weltherrschaft an mich reissen, wenn auch nur virtuell


----------



## Big-Boy (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Ich hätte es auch gerne Nur weis ich nicht was ich schreiben soll was euch gefallen würden darum spiele ich lieber als zu schrieben.


----------



## MilchZucker (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Ich kann Spore gut gebrauchen, da ich es sofort bei Ebay versteigern würde, um mit dem Geld für mein Töchterchen schnellstens frische Windeln zu kaufen.


----------



## LeonderZweite (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Ich hätte euer Spore gerne aus Gewissensgründen.

Lange habe ich nach einer Alternative gesucht, um die Ameisen meiner Ameisenkolonie nicht weiter durch aufsetzen winzig kleiner Hütchen, ankleben von Papierflügeln oder diversen Streichholz-ankleb-Experimenten zu belästigen, um immer neue Kreaturen zu erschaffen.

Ihr könntet nun mein Ausweg sein! Denn auch wenn sich nun die ein oder andere Ameise durchaus sehen lassen kann, das schlechte Gewissen bastelte immer mit.

Tierfreunde kann ich jedoch beruhigen, bis auf die Entführung aus der Kolonie und diversen Upgrades wurde dabei nie auch nur einer Ameise ein Haar gekrümmt und alle sind nach wie vor wohl auf. Leider erkennt man sie immer noch als Ameisen, weshalb ich mir von Spore den großen Karierresprung erhoffe.


----------



## muhst (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

ich habe mich schon soOOo auf das spiel gefreut aber ich habe derzeit kein geld mehr habe
ich müsste noch 3wochen warten bis ich das geld zusammen habe und so lange möchte ich nicht warten!!

schönen gruß ans team


----------



## gangsti (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Ich will es haben!!!
Ich finde Spore einfach mega geil...Ich warte schon seid dem ersten Trailer drauf, der mich sofort umgehauen hat...
spiele schon seid Wochen Das Spore Creatur Labor...und bin begeistert von dem Umfang...
Leider bin ich Schüler und kann mir deswegen das Spiel erstmal nicht leisten.
Würde ich das Spiel kriegen, würde ich alles damit tun damit wir einer der besten Revulotionen haben
Ich wünsch mir viel Glück^^
Und danke für das Gewinnspiel, auf so eine Chance hab ich gewartet!!!


----------



## wwwstampedde (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Ich wette ich brauch keine 6 Tage, wie ein mehrere tausend Jahre altes "Vorbild" ^^

Nur hoffe ich, dass mir keine Schöpfung entspringt, die den Planeten zu Grunde richten wird...


----------



## TomMad (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Ich möchte Spore haben, damit ich wenigstens virtuell was an meinen Leben nochmal ändern würde - ein Volk entstehen zu lassen, die Ihre Brillen endlich bei Fielmann kaufen.


----------



## Gambrax (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

also ich hab spore ja wohl am meisten verdient DENN wie schon darwin erkannt hat: "Der stärkste überle...ähhh bekommt Spore" und ich bin ziemlich stark ....daraus folgt das Darwin es so gewollt hätte das ich Spore bekomme....jawohl!!!!


----------



## ottonormalverbrauch (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Die Hilfe für alle Gläubigen:
Evolution enthält intelligentes Design.


----------



## Apokalypse1001 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Ich bin selbst ein Einzeller, gerade vom Weltraum per AsteroidenExpress auf einem Planeten angekommen. Hier steht zwar ein PC mit Internetverbindung, denoch, meine Evolution ist nicht sehr weit fortgeschritten. Ich benötige also Spore um mich selbst zu entwickeln, ein Volk aufzubauen und den Weltraum zu erobern. Aber ohne Spore habe ich keine Ahnung wie das geht, geschweige denn, muss ich ohne Spore auch noch ein paar Milliarden Jahre warten bis mir der erste Stachel, oder gar der erste Arm wächst. Daher benötige ich Spore. Mit meiner mittlerweile gewachsenen Nase, kann ich das Spiel installierne, und auch soweit spielen, bis ich endlich meine erstes paar Arme wachsen. Helft mir, mich zu entwickeln und zu expandieren, Danke.


----------



## Gigacrack (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Hm, ich könnte mir jetzt wie unser Ameisen Freund auch so eine tolle Geschichte einfallen lassen... aber ich bleibe einfach bei der wahrheit! Ja, eure Wertung zu Spore hat mich doch etwas überrascht, zumal ausländische Vertreter es überschwinglich in einer 90er Wertung eingebettet haben. Ich ziehe demnächst um, muss jeden Cent für die erste eigene Wohnung Sparen und werde mir leider keines der bald erscheinenden Titeln aneignen können... würde es aber gern, nachdem ich schon die ersten teilweise "kranken" Kreationen mit dem Labor geschaffen habe, würde es mich doch schon freuen mit ihnen in der Vollversion nicht nur meine neue Wohnung sondern direkt das ganze Universum erobern zu können! Als treuer Abonnent und leider nicht in Bayern Lebendes Exemplar Mensch (wobei das Wort "leider" hier eigentlich nicht zutrifft) um die Kampange Ich wähle keinen Spiele Killer unterstützen zu können, könnt nur Ihr mich vor einem Einzug ohne vernünftige Unterhaltungsoftware, mit hang zum Killerspiel (weil Universum erobern und böse Kreaturen Erschaffen die Bayern angreifen werden), Retten! Also tut das doch bitte  

Gruß und Daumen Hoch gegen Bayrische Politik!


----------



## Erzbaron (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Ich hätte gern eine Version von Spore damit ich meiner Frau zeigen kann das es auch noch eine Welt außerhalb der der Sims gibt ... ja, ok, sie wird in Spore genauso vertieft sein aber erstmal müsste sie MICH überzeugen ihr das Game zu geben


----------



## Knuckle (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Ich habe soviele verrückte und wuselige Viecher in meinem Kopf. Mit Spore könnte ich ihnen endlich Leben einhauchen


----------



## LaPrimaVega (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Also wir nehmen einmal an das auf dem Foto wäre ich, mit dem bereits gewonnen Spore Game 

dann würde mir als nonplusultrasporefan nur ein Kommentar einfallen : Früher war ich einer von Vielen......Heute können mich Viele mal ! Ihr wollt es.... ich habe es *g*


----------



## Qu1cksh07 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Ich habe die deutsche Sprache über Civilization 4 und Baldurs Gate 1 gelernt.

Biologie habe ich schon immer gehasst und noch nie verstanden.

Also will ich Spore haben um Biologie (ok ok Evolution) verstehen zu können!


----------



## KainLaVey (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Mir ist heute aus heiterem Himmel ein Arm abgefallen. Ich weiß auch nicht wie das passieren konnte?! Ich erhoffe mir von Spore, dass ich mit Hilfe des Kreaturen-Editors mir irgendwie wieder einen Arm wachsen lassen kann. Ohne zweiten arm kann ich sowiso kein Spore spielen ... also brauch ich Spore, DRINGEND!!!


----------



## Bonkic (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

ich will beweisen, dass die menschheit ganz sicher nicht die krone der schöpfung ist.
ausserdem wollte ich gott schon immer mal konkurrenz machen in der von ihm geschaffenen branche.


----------



## verve00 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Naja. Dafür das ihr Spore so niedrig bewertet habt, sehr ihr auf den Fotos ziemlich stolz aus. Hoffe ihr gebt das Spiel jemanden, der es verdient hat. Über aufgesetzt wirkende, undurchdachte, oder romanähnliche Kommentare solltet ihr wegkucken. Naja hoffe der Gewinner weiß es zu schätzen. Viel Glück!


----------



## irontek (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Guten Abend 

Nun ich werde in  3 Monaten Vater und würde gerne  diese letzten Monate mit Spaß verbringen da ich mein Ganzes Geld für Kinderwagen, Kinderbett, Kinder Tapeten, Kinder Kleidung, Kinder Spielzeug Investiert hab und nicht zu vergessen den Rießen Berg an Windeln die ich noch kaufen muss.

Würde ich mich sehr auf das Spiel Spore freuen könnte damit wenn mein Sohn Größer ist ihm die Evolution Theorie dann sehr leicht näher bringen, also denkt an euren Bildungsauftrag und schenkt mir das spiel 

Danke


----------



## blubblah (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Warum ich das Spiel haben sollte? 

Ganz einfach.

Ich mache gerade meinen Heilpraktiker und z.Zt. haben wir das Thema Immunologie. D.h. Alles was mit Antikörpern, Komplement, Immunologischen Krankheiten, humorale und celluläre Abwehr zu tun hat. Passt also Perfekt zum jetzigen Thema.

Außerdem brauch ich mal eine Abwechslung vom richtigen Leben, ich brauche meine eigene kleine Welt voll mit meinen Kreaturen.

Hoffentlich wird dieses Post von mir nicht überlesen, bei dem Ansturm!


----------



## Halmir (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Ich würd mal gerne ausprobieren, ob meine Kreaturen aus Spore Labor überhaupt lebensfähig sind


----------



## sonyneu (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Oh Mein Gott!
Seit dem Ich 2005 die ersten bewegten Bilder von der Expo Gesehen habe wollte ich Spore haben

Ich finde die Entwicklung von Spore so Hammer man fegt in einer Pfütze an und bastelt sein Mikro-Organismus bis mann raus gespült wird und in das leben gejagt wird Als Kreatur und dort gründet man sein eigenen Stamm und Zivilisation und daas geht bis ins Weltall

Ein Hammer Game

Danke  Will Wright


----------



## Streiter-Innos (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Ich sollte es bekommen, weil meine familie zu der Schicht gehört, die ausgebeutet wird, nämlich der Arbeiterschicht ,oder, um einen schönen alten Begriff zu verwenden : Proletariat. Dadurch besitze ich auch nicht unbedingt sehr viel geld, woraus man letzendlich schließen kann, dass ich mir nicht sehr viel pcspiele leisten kann. Ich würde mich also sehr freuen auch mal was zu gewinnen , weil ich mir seit längerer zeit aus finanziellen Gründen kein Spiel zulegen konnte!


----------



## lukizatrus (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Nun, der Grund, warum gerade Ich eine der zwei Versionen von Spore erhalten sollte ist ganz einfach:
Ich verfolge das hehre Ziel, die werten Redakteure, die auf den Bildern abgebildet sind, in Spore nachzubauen und auf ihre Überlebensfähigkeit zu testen! Dies verlangt doch Unterstützung, oder etwa nicht?! Denn als armer Schüler, für den nächste Woche auch noch die Schule wieder beginnt (Pluspunkt!) ist es nicht einfach, ein solch spannendes Projekt zu finanzieren...

MFG Lukizatrus und .... Danke!


----------



## Succer (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Oh shit... ich fürchte die Zwiebel war nur eine Suboptimale Lö-... *krrrk* _" *groll* Mein Machthunger ist unersättlich, ich werde die ganze Welt unterjochen"_ mist.... Also, wie man sieht, hats nichts gebracht, es Tobt in mir.... und verlangt nach Macht, will ein Gott sein....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PassitheRock (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Warum sollte ich das Spiel bekommen?

Weil ich selber erst aus der Ursuppe gekrochen gekommen bin und mal sehen möchte womit die Menschen der heutigen Zeit so befassen.

Ich höhre viel von Games...Zocken....Spielen.......

HäH? Was ist das, womit beschäftigt ihr euch?

Bei uns in der Suppe haben wir den gansen Tag nur geschwommen und uns Zellgeteilt (LECHTZ LECHTZ)

Tja ich kriech erstmal wieder Zurück in den See, vieleicht lockt ihr mich ja in die Zivilisation der Neuzeit^^


----------



## feb2k (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Mir is langweilig und ich brauch was zum zocken. Hugh, ich habe gesprochen 


PS: Kreativ? Ich? Nein, nicht besonders, stimmt schon


----------



## N7ghty (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Ich will Sporie einfach schon deswegen spielen, um ein Zeichen für all die Killerspiele-Kritiker zu setzen. Direkt neben Spore werde ich dann Teletubbies und Tim&Struppi installieren. Anschließend werde ich mich als Amokläufer ausgeben.

Und wenn das nicht klappt, hilft jedes Exemplar dabei, eines der knuffigsten Spiele überhaupt auf Platz 1 der Charts zu katapultieren, allein um das Vorjahr mit Bioshock, CoD 4 und Crysis wieder auszugleichen


----------



## Draga (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Hy 

Also sicher ich könnte jetzt gründe aufzählen, wieso ich es verdient habe, doch ich bin mir sicher, dass es genug Leute gibt, die es mehr verdienen als ich.

Trotzdem würde ich mich über das Spiel freuen, da ich es kaum noch abwarten kann.


----------



## FRfutzi01 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Egal ob ich es bekomme, ich freue mich auf jeden Fall für den/die, der/die es gewinnt...

Vielleicht hilft ja diese Selbstlosigkeit... 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Moemo (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Meine von mir erstellten Kreaturen waren ja leichter zu begeistern als die hier auf den Photos abgelichteten Redakteure!
Und das selbst bei völlig _degeneriertem Getier_, das auch ohne jegliche Gliedmaße oder irgendwelche Sinnesorgane fröhlich vor sich hingequiekt und mir so die ein oder andere unterhaltsame Minuten oder Stunden bescherrt hat. 

lG


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Genau wie das Forum hier, muss die Welt und das Weltall von blauen Elefanten beherrscht werden. Um meine Pläne zu testen, brauche ich Software zur Simulation meiner Strategien. Geld ist leider knapp, weil's für Spaceerdnüsse und geradegebogene Bananen zur Ernährung lebender Testobjekte benötigt wird (Ein Herz für blaue Elefanten!).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## headless-cripple (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

... weil ich gerade aus der Fahrschule komme und 'n Spiel brauche, dass mich nach der lebensgefährlich langweiligen Theoriestunde wiederbelebt!


----------



## m-a-x (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Eigentlich will ich es gar nicht haben aber meine Freundin meinte, ich sollte mal wieder mehr Zeit in Spor investieren...


----------



## Pike1982 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Meine Name ist Agent T und ich bin Mitglied der "Man in Black"!
Aufgrund des Verstoßes des intergalaktischen Gesetzes §36 Absatz 2 muss ich dieses Spiel von Ihnen konfizieren, bevor die Erde erneut Gefahr läuft von den Aquilianern zerstört zu werden.

Also händigt mir "Spore" die Minigalaxy aus oder.....

Danke!

Ach und nun schauen Sie bitte alle mal auf diesen roten Punkt...
... Zapp...

Ihr habt kein Exemplar von Spore zu verschenken....


----------



## dwTazz (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Ich würde gerne Spore gewinnen, weil am Wochenende meine 1 1/2 Jährige Tochter bei Oma und Opa schläft und ich endlich mal wieder Zeit habe Computer zu spielen und da ein kleines Kind massenweise Geld kostet (warum hat uns das vorher keiner gesagt?) kann ich mir dieses Spiel - auf das ich seit langem warte - auch nicht kaufen (sagt bzw. schimpft zumindestens meine Frau). Also wäre es natürlich super wenn ich dieses Spiel gewinnen würde, denn erstens bin ich absoluter Fan von Will Wright und zweitens erspart ihr mir damit wahrscheinlich einen Fernsehabend mit meiner Frau und "Dirty Dancing" ("Wo doch die kleine schon mal nicht da ist!")


----------



## RazorX (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Ich möchte Spore überhaupt nicht, aber leider bekomme ich immer das, was ich gar nicht will


----------



## kaikuwe (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Weil ich endlich verstehen will was dort in meinem Mülleimer alles so vor sich geht, und wie ernst die Sache noch wird!


----------



## phoenixflame (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Hallo   ich bin ein sehr netter   Mensch   , der sich liebend gerne als Schöpfer
schöner   und hässlicher   , sowohl böser   als auch liebenswürdiger   und ekliger   Kreaturen und deren Planeten betätigen würde. Ich würde das Spieluniversum durch meine Schöpfungen unheimlich _bereichern_ und dadurch anderen Spielern das Spielen nur noch _versüßen_  !
*Das würde mir unheimlich viel Freude   bereiten!!!*
Da ich den Unterhalt für so viele lebenswürdige Kreaturen nicht ohne Weiteres aufbringen könnte, wäre es für mich der beste Start, dieses wunderbare Spiel zu _gewinnen_...und ich weiß mit Sicherheit, dass es mich fesseln und für einige Zeit nicht mehr loslassen wird!!! So lange warte ich schon auf die Veröffentlichung und verweile im Spore-Labor   , wo ich schon lange, lange Zeit durch das begrenzte Angebot an Gliedmaßen und Hautfarben an meine kreativen Grenzen stoße!!   *Wahh Hilfe!!!*


----------



## stinnux (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Ich würd's unheimlich gerne haben, sieht interessant aus!

Ich mach euch zu Liebe dann auch nen Bild von mir mit dem Päckchen auf dem ich versuche annähernd 
genauso komisch zu schauen wie ihr.

Dürft ihr dann auch veröffentlichen!!!


----------



## Moemo (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*



			
				Moemo schrieb:
			
		

> Meine von mir erstellten Kreaturen waren ja leichter zu begeistern als die hier auf den Photos abgelichteten Redakteure!
> Und das selbst bei völlig degeneriertem Getier, das auch ohne jegliche Gliedmaße oder irgendwelche Sinnesorgane fröhlich vor sich hingequiekt und mir so die ein oder andere unterhaltsame Minuten oder Stunden bescherrt hat.



Ach, habe ich schon erwähnt, dass ich leider gegen jegliche Art von Tiere allergisch bin und es mir somit nicht möglich ist, ein eigenes Haustier, sowie treuen Freund zu besitzen und mich um diesen zu kümmern?   
Mit _SPORE_ könnte ich mir ein perfektes, treues Tier kreieren - von jedem Tier nur das Beste, versteht sich!

lG


----------



## schattenlord98 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Ich bin klein, bin ganz allein und ohne Spore will ich nicht sein.


----------



## bondKI (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Hmm Gaaanz einfach:
Das was ihr da "Spore" nennt, ist in Wahrheit der Kontinuumtransfunktionator, wenn der bis zum Wochen-Ende nicht in meinem Besitz ist, wird er die Galaxis auslöschen!


----------



## Whizark (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Ich brauchs zwar nicht weils schrott ist, aber das Geld vom Verkauf wär nice


----------



## chicoO (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

,...weil ich dann eine ganze Kolonie von Monstern erschaffen würde, die ich alle bei Namen nennen werde und 
jedes einzelne den eines Redakteurs tragen wird. Davon drehe ich ein Video und schicke es euch zu, damit Ihr 
beobachten könnt wie ihr Anfangs noch in einer Suppe schwimmt, es mit anderen Kollegen treibt, ausschlieslich 
Gras frisst und fremde Galaxien erforscht.

Ob das bei Spore alles möglich ist, ist mir nicht bekannt. Aber lustig anzusehen (und auszuprobieren) wäre es allemal.


----------



## Kasio86 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Warum ich Spore haben will? Mir geht so langsam aber sicher die Knetmasse aus. Und ein richtiges Universum ist das auch noch nicht. Außerdem gibt es viele Hindernisse, die es mir schwer machen ein großes Imperium zu erschaffen. Zunächst wäre da der Fortpflanzungsakt. Der fällt schon mal weg, da meine sogenannten "Knetimals" (Knete + animals) sich nicht von selber in ihren Bau zurückziehen können, um ihr Techtelmechtel zu vollziehen. Bleibt alles an mir hängen. Außerdem wenn ich versuchen würde zwei Knetimals zusammenzubringen, sieht dass nicht aus wie eine neue Kreatur, sondern wie ein bunter Knetball. Zum anderen würde ich gerne, wie schon angesprochen, mehr Bewegung in meiner Welt haben. Ist mir doch alles etwas zu statisch.
Der nächste Punkt wäre der Platzmangel, der mittlerweile entsteht. Auf meiner Festplatte werden die Viecher viel mehr Platz haben und können sich frei entfalten.

Als abschliessende Bemerkung möchte ich hinzufügen, dass ich mich zu stark in meine Knetwelt hineingesteigert habe und nun keine Kohle mehr habe um mir das Spiel zu kaufen. Einen noch größeren Enthusiasmus und Freude an der Erstellung von Kreaturen erhoffe ich mir mit Spore, weswegen ich auch das Spiel haben möchte.

mfg kaSio


----------



## megamet (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Na ich hätte das Spiel gerne weil ich auf kranke Mutationen stehe und ma versuchen würde mich nach zu 
bauen


----------



## derbehring (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

DEUS LO VULT!


----------



## Pistolpaul (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

BOOR!
Das ist Spore!
Das Wort geht mir ins Ohr!
Einmal rein, einmal raus, so sieht´s aus!
Bleibt im Kopf ganz feste hängen.
Doch ich ich will euch zu nichts drängen.
Gebt es mir,oder nicht.
Dafür steht dieses Gedicht.
Wenn ich´s hab, dann bin ich glücklich.
Dies sei gesasgt,  ja ganz AUSDRÜCKLICH!
Sollt ich´s bald in Händen halten,
werd ich allsdann so manche Kreatur gestalten.
Wird es mir jedoch verwehrt.
dann fühl´ ich mich gleich umgekehrt.
Fühle Pein und höchste Qual
das ist euch doch nicht egal!
Also bitt´ ich euch, ganz lieb und fromm,
das ich es auch alsbald bekomm´!
So jetzt ist Schluss.
Sonst gibts noch auf die Nuss
Denn Kommentare gibts im Überfluss
Da sorgt ein solanger doch nur für Verdruss
Welch ein literarischer Erguss!
Hoffentlich gibts keinen Kurzschluss!
Jetzt ist wirklich Ende.
Ich bedanke mich bereits im Vorraus für die edle Spende...


----------



## celon (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Die Wahrheit muss irgendwo da draußen sein und ich fühle mich dazu berufen - vielleicht ist es auch nur mein wunderbar diplomatisches Auftreten - an Orte zu gehen, wo noch nie ein Mensch zuvor gewesen ist. Mein Sternenautobahnnavi füllt sich nach und nach, und um auch ganz sicher das ganze Universum bereist zu haben, würde ein Exemplar des revolutionär und geschichtlich äußerst korrekten Spieles um die Entstehung außerirdischen Lebens mir bei meiner Mission sehr hilfreich sein. Wo zu Teufel ist eigentlich Mon Calamari - links abbiegen und dann ein paar Milliarden Kilometer gerade aus bis zur Milchstraßenkreuzung. Seht ihr das passiert, wenn man's ohne "Spore" tut. Und wenn man dann dem Botschafter von Rigel 12 mit einem simplen Handschlag begrüßt, ist sowieso alles vorbei. 

Also, fasst euch ein Handtuch (denn was sollte man sonst benutzen - alles andere ist doch schrott) und helft dabei den galaktischen Frieden zu bewahren. (Sollte das alles nicht klappen, wird die Erdregierung es beschlagnahmen und zu unmenschlichen Experimenten in eine große graue Lagerhalle sperren. Wir machen keine Scherze.) Sind sie uns freundlich gesonnen, dann ignorieren sie den Teil mit den geschweiften Strichen.

P.S.: Solange Jar-Jar-Binks hier nicht mitgemacht hat, bin ich stolz teilgenommen zu haben. Die Devise lautet Mitmachen!


----------



## Gamaxy (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*



			
				DrProof am 03.09.2008 18:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann euch sagen warum ich Spore verdient habe. Ich habe einmal etwas gewonnen auf einer Computerseite und das ist schon seine Jahre her. Nämlich genau zu der Zeit als Max Payne in aller Munde war. Ich besitze deshalb ein altes verwaschenes und dennoch lesbares Max Payne Shirt (Max Payne Logo auf Rücken, a man with nothing to lose auf der Vorderseite) Wenn ich gewinne schicke ich euch gerne dieses shirt zu, als Tausch... Gewinn gegen Gewinn


Ich möchte, dass DrProof das Spiel gewinnt, da er einer der wenigen Menschen in diesem Forum ist, die das Wort "to lose" richtig schreiben können


----------



## Angelus910 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Also mein Hobby ist Epigenetik und Molekularbiologie, seit meinem sechsten Lebensjahr interessiere ich mich für Chromosomen und war erstaunt dass sogar Champignons 8 davon besitzen und eine Weinbergschnecke mehr als ein Mensch.
Doch als ich älter wurde erkannte ich, dass eigentlich die Mutation das einzig ware, die dunkle Seite der Macht quasi, darstellt und einem neue Möglichkeiten bereitet. Anhand der Segregation der Chromosomen kann man nämlich eine "Veränderung" des  Erbguts erstellen und man kann so einzelne "Merkmale" unseres schwachen Orgsnismus verändern. Somit ist es möglich, äusserlich feststellbare Merkmale eines Individuums verändern wie vergrößerte Muskelgruppen und andere nette Abstrusitäten.
Ihr könnt Euch gar nicht vorstellen wie viele Experimente ich durchführen musste um aus mir in den letzten 20 Jahren den perfekten Menschen zu kreieren. Aber ich habe keine Kosten und Mühen gescheut.

Doch nun giere ich mit meinem sagenhaften Wissen, tausende von Kreaturen zu erschaffen, die der Menscheit vollkommen gehorsam sein werden und unsere Welt in neuem Licht erstrahlen lässt. Die Kreaturen werden jegliche Arbeit für uns erledigen und uns jeden Wunsch und Spass erfüllen.

Daher gebt mir dieses Werkzeug der ultimativen Macht und Ihr werdet mir auf ewig dankbar sein!!!


----------



## TUMOD (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Dieses Spiel ist der Hammer, es bietet einen "intelligenten" Editor mit dem man, jede nur erdenkliche Kreatur die man sich vorstellen kann, herstellen und sie Online anderen zum Download anbieten. Außerdem wäre das Spiel der größte und beste Mix aus witzigem, bunten PacMan, super kombinierten Age Of Empires und Sim City sowie garniert mit einem kleinen Schuss Starwolves 2, Darkstar One und Freelancer. Dann zum Schluss noch auf einer Grafikengine serviert die heutige Strategieknüller übertrumpf.


----------



## Yankee-F (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Ich ab mir dieses Wochende extra nichts vorgenommen um SPORE zu spielen, wenn ich es nicht gewinnen würde, hätte ich ja nichts zu tun.


----------



## plokchen (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Als verwöhnte Nerd ist ein Pflicht, Spore anzuspielen. Da ich leider keine Lust mehr habe, alle Spiele illegal dowloaden (only a joke ^^), möchte ich auch mal Glück haben und dieses Spiel gewinnen. Und als treuer Leser von PCGames finde ich, ich habe das verdient.(ich weiss, Eigenlob stinkt )

Ich gratuliere jetzt schon mal an die, die dieses wunderbare Spiel gewinnen und hoffe das ich als junge chinesische Schweizer auch mal was gewinne. XD


----------



## KayTeEm (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Grüße an alle SPORE-Fans!
Da ich nicht der große Redner bin, versuch ich’s mal ganz altmodisch:   PASCAL! 


PROGRAM WinningSporeGame;
USES 
   UntArticle; UntList;

CONST 
   url_PCGames = ‘http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0000’;

VAR 
   article: TArticle; 
   listArticles: TList;   

PROCEDURE readArticles(websiteLink: string);
VAR 
   i: integer;
   art: TArticle;
BEGIN 
   art := TArticle.Create; 
   FOR i:=0 TO art.articleCountOf(websiteLink) DO  
   BEGIN
      art.Head := a.readHead(websiteLink);
      art.Text := a.readText(websiteLink); 
      art.Contest := a.readContest(websiteLink);
      listArticles.Add(art);
   END;
END;

FUNCTION containsSporeContest(listArticles: TList)OOLEAN;
VAR
   i: integer;
   art: TArticle;
BEGIN
   RESULT := false;   
   FOR i:=0 TO listArticles.Count DO
   BEGIN  
      art := TArtikel(listArticles.Items_);
      IF (art.Head = ‘SPORE’) AND (art.Contest <> NIL) THEN 
      BEGIN
         RESULT := TRUE;
         BREAK;
      END;
   END;
END;

BEGIN 
   listArticles := TList.create;
   readArticles(url_PCGames);
   IF containsSporeContest (listArticles) THEN 
      WriteStrangePascalCommentToPersuadePcGamesToBeWorthToWinTheSporeGame;
END;

END._


----------



## KayTeEm (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Leider wurde das hier unglücklich formatiert.
Das ganze gibts hier in ordentlicher Form als PDF 

http://files.filefront.com/WinningSporeGamepdf/;11688811;/fileinfo.html


----------



## crashflea (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Ich will keine Evolutionsbremse mehr sein!!
Bitte helft mir!!


----------



## EvilMonkey (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Ehrlich gesagt, habe ich das Spiel nicht verdient. Es hat mich verdient. Einen aufrechten gelegenheits Computerspielespieler, der Spaziergänge am Strand genauso liebt wie Eis an einem sonnigen Sommertag. Meine Lieblingsfarbe ist rot und alles was mir zu meinem perfekten Leben fehlt ist Spore, denn bunte Spiele mit enormen Spielspaß für die ganze Familie sind mmer gerne gesehen. Wie ihr nun erfahren konntet, ist das Leben dieses armen Schülers nur durch das Spiel Spore zu perfektionieren. Geschieht dies nicht, muss davon ausgegangen werden dass dieser nie vollständig glücklich sein kann. Und ist das was ihr wollt? Einen armen unglücklichen PC Games Leser? Noch einen?


----------



## z0mBy (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

ich schließe mich meinen vorrednern an und sage...
GEBT MIR DAS SPIEL!!!!!!!!!!! bittte


----------



## SilvioC (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Ich hab Semesterferien!


----------



## LeonderZweite (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*



			
				Gigacrack am 03.09.2008 19:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, ich könnte mir jetzt wie unser Ameisen Freund auch so eine tolle Geschichte einfallen lassen... aber ich bleibe einfach bei der wahrheit!



Geht es hier etwa nicht um originelle Geschichten oder Bewerbungen? 
Aber wenn dich das beruhigt, ja, ich gebe offenherzig zu, Ameisen bisher nur in freier Wildbahn (und in meinem Zelt) gesehen zu haben, so dass meine Story frei erfunden ist.

Und nun viel Glück noch allen kreativen Köpfen (ohne Einschränkungen!
 )


----------



## Elfenking (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

als sims spieler werde ich spore lieben


----------



## Ya-Boy (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Spore, Spore mein geliebtes Spore
wie du da fliegst am Himmel empor
wie gerne würde ich nach dir greifen
doch kann ich dich nicht erreichen
du fliegst zu den Sternen
zu dem Licht
denn das ist deine Pflicht
so komm, komm in meine Arme
und erledige deine Pflicht
zeige mir deine Welt
und ich verrate dir 
ob sie mir gefällt

gruß
Ya-Boy


----------



## Ceiron (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

echt krass, was so eine Aktion alles bewirken kann ;D


----------



## Freejack502 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Ganz klar: Gebt mir das Spiel. Habe morgen am 4.9. Geb


----------



## Rag9000 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Spore ??? Da sag ich nur wie der bei den Simpsons mit dem Finger auf Spore zeig :
-> """""" Haaa Haaaaa""""""" <-


----------



## poldi100 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Gebt mir Spore !!!!!

Ich muss irgendwie von der WoW-Sucht loskommen!!!!
Mir ist so laaaangweilig ich brauch Abwechslung!!!

Schickt mir das Spiel plz plz plz!


----------



## rub3n (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

ich will das spiel haben weil 2x2 einfach 4 ergibt


----------



## ahdiedas (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Ich brauche Spore, weil ich gerne Fingerabdrücke auf Spielen mag.


----------



## TAKER70 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Ich möchte es gerne haben weil :

Bevor ich mich mit meiner Frau vermehre ich dort mal testen könnte was dabei rauskommen würde.
Je nachdem könnte mann da der Menscheit vieleicht einen Gefallen tun - nur so ein Gedanke


----------



## Funrunner (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Die Redaktion, die hat es schon,
ebenso das Nachbarskind, auf zum Händler ganz geschwind.
Doch halt was lesen meine trüben Augen,
dort muss ich es ja gar nicht rauben.
Die PC-Games lässt's löcker springen,
dank "Willy" muss ich nicht mit dem Ersparten ringen.
Flott an die Tastatur gesetzt,
gereimt und niemanden verletzt.
Nun hoff ich habe nicht verloren,
ansonst gibt's von mir die Sporen!

Grüße  aus dem Norden
Funrunner


----------



## Dyson (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

ne ich will es garnicht haben. Obwohl ich es verdient hätte... aber nein, gebt es jemand anderem. 

Ihr habt nicht zufällig kleine Rossis zu verschenken?
hm könnte ich mir in Spore aber doch sicher großziehen. Dann will ich's doch haben!


----------



## Zock3r (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

So schreib' ich hier, ich armer Tor,
hätt' ich so gern das Spielchen Spore.


----------



## firewalker2k (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Warum ichs bekommen sollte? Wieso nicht!?


----------



## Dulo (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Wenn ihr mir das Spiel schickt.
Erschaffe ich eine Kreature die das Maskotchen dieser Homepage werden darf.


----------



## Gomorra10 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Kann ich es Tauschen gegen Mercenaries 2 ?^^


----------



## Bolzano (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Zu dumm, dass ich hier kein Bild einfügen konnte, sonst hätte man gesehen, dass mir im Gegensatz zu allen oben Abgebildeten ein elementarer Gegenstand fehlt - Sporen verteilen sich ja bekanntlich weit im Wind und Fürth -> Greifswald ist doch schon beachtlich.


----------



## alpha7ierchen (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

hey , die kreaturen die die Spieleverpackung halten sehen echt interessant aus - nur schade dass sie noch keine primären angriffswaffen haben


----------



## zShow (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Alle Kinder brauchen was zu essen - außer Annette, die braucht 'ne Tablette.
Alle Kinder fahren mit dem Panzer - außer Annette, die hängt in der Kette.
Alle Kinder gehen auf die Toilette - außer Susanne, die macht in die Wanne.
Alle Kinder schmeißen sich auf den Boden - außer Renate, die fängt die Granate.
Alle Kinder spielen Killerspiele - außer Thor(e), der spielt "Spore"


----------



## Figkregh (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Diese Packung scheint ja nur von der Arbeit abzulenken - Zeit, dass das gute Stück den Besitzer wechselt  .

Es sollte auch mal jemand prüfen, ob sich überhaupt ein Datenträger in der Packung befindet - oder ob sich EA mit einem _ganz speziellen Geschenk_ bei der PC Games-Redaktion für die Traumwertung "bedanken" wollte.


----------



## Fabsun (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Entweder schickt ihr mir Spore oder Duke Nukem Forever...
könnt ihr euch aussuchen


----------



## Darquerus (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Sporen bevölkern die Welt - 2 Millionen sollen es werden - Sporen bevölkern die Ursuppe, zum Glück ist kein durstiges Urgetier hier. Die geistreichen Geister sind sich wieder nicht einig. Manche frohlocken, anderen wachsen 'echte' graue Haare. Viel wurde erhofft, viel wurde versucht, was rausgekommen ist, muss jeder selber entscheiden. Sporen bevölkern die Welt - 2 Milliarden sind es inzwischen. Oh holder Horn, lass Gnade walten und mich das Spiel probieren, schick es mir damit ich die Welt mit Sporen bevölkern kann. ^^


----------



## Martin-124 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Warum schickt Electronic Arts, euch 2 exemplare von Spore? Ihr habt doch eh keine Zeit zum erstellen, der niedlichen, aber auch Teils furchteregenden Figuren. In meinen Händen, besser gesagt in meinem netten DVD-Laufwerk ist die Scheibe viel besser aufgehoen, denn das runde (Spore-DVD) muss ins eckige (mein Laufwerk). 
Vielen Dank
lg Martin


----------



## Mashine (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

WHY SO SERIOUS PC GAMES? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAA


----------



## tregrath666 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

ich denke das ich der richtige für spore bin 

weil ich das gefühl habe das die evolution an mir vorbei ging und ich mit spore sehen will was ich so verpasst habe


----------



## unyaro (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Her damit, sonst hol ichs mir


----------



## Hekate (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Bitte schickt mir eine Version, damit ich meinem Freund zeigen kann, was Evolution bedeutet


----------



## Master_of_Magic (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Hier sehen wir ein sehr seltenes Exemplar der Gattung "Redacteurus Adverticus" im Zustand der vollkommenen Konzentration. Auch wenn das Äußere auf einen Schlafzustand hinweist, ist die an den Thorax gepresste Beute ein eindeutiger Hinweise darauf, dass das Exemplar sich bis aufs Äußerste gegen einen Diebstahl wehren wird. Dieser Zustand der Konzentration wird in der "Kreatur"-Phase regelmäßig eingenommen, um über den Sinn des Lebens zu philosophieren und die eigene Intelligenz zu erhöhen.

Nur durch diese Selbsterkenntnis ist es einem "Redacteurus Adverticus" gestattet, in die nächsthöhere Phase der Evolution aufzusteigen und sich mit komplexerer Materie - wie dem Lesen der sich auf dem Tabula befindlichen Scripti - zu beschäftigen.

Die nähere Umgebung lässt vermuten, dass dieses Exemplar in einer Gruppe bereits aufgestiegener Stammeskreaturen sein Dasein fristet. Vermutlich wurde es auf Grund seiner Unterentwicklung von der Gruppe ausgestoßen und muss nun in diesem Revier alleine sein Dasein fristen, bis es genug Erfahrung zur Integration in den Stamm gesammelt hat.

Sobald der Aufstieg in die "Stammes"-Phase abgeschlossen ist, wird das erbeutete Objekt vermutlich nicht länger benötigt und kann dem Autor dieses Textes zur genaueren Analyse übergeben werden.


----------



## Goschel (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

SPORE
Super Prickelnde Offline riesen Entertaiment

Das ist meine Interpretation zu Spore.


----------



## Apoplexy (4. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Behaltet das Spiel und tackert es dem armen Kerl auf die Brust!  Wer rote T-Shirts mit lila Aufdruck anzieht kann jeden Blickfang gebrauchen, um von dieser Geschmacksverirrung abzulenken.


----------



## Succer (4. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Oh noes....

Ich fürchte jetzt habe ich ein richtiges Problem.... nach der Großen Rebellion (siehe vorhergegangene posts) ist plötzlich wieder Ruhe eingetreten... 
Allerdings hat das recht lange gedauert und nach einer Weile kam es mir dann wirklich Spanisch vor und als ich eben Nachgeguckt hab.....
_*MEIN VERDAMMTER MACHTHUNGER HAT KINDER BEKOMMEN...*_. 
*Hände in die Luft werf und panisch kreischend im Kreis lauf*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetzt ist aber richtig die kacke am Dampfen...! Mit Papa-Machthunger hab ich es ja noch aufnehmen können, aber wenn jetzt noch 3 Nervtötende Machthunger-Babys dazukommen..... das wird zu viel... 

*füster* Ich sollte besser nicht so viel darüber nachdenken, sonst bekommen die noch davon was mit....

Ich fürchte meine einzige Chans ist, jetzt ins Bett zu gehen, und Welt(raum)-Eroberungs-Träume zu träumen, damit die alle abgelenkt sind und nicht auf dumme Gedanken kommen.... 

Aber versprechen kann ich nichts... solltet ihr morgen früh einen solchen Flyer im Briefkasten Finden, wisst ihr dass ich versagt habe.... Damit ist dann alle Hoffnung verloren...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sollte allerdings keine Schreckensbotschaft im Briefkasten ihr Unwesen treiben, dann wisst ihr, ich Kämpfe immer noch wie ein Bär und das einzige was mich aus dieser misslichen Lage retten kann ist Spore!




> Für die Übersicht: Hier nochmal die vorangegangenen posts:
> http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=forum&s=thread&bid=13&tid=7118996&mid=7119146#7119146
> http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=forum&s=thread&bid=13&tid=7118996&mid=7119431#7119431
> http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=forum&s=thread&bid=13&tid=7118996&mid=7119552#7119552
> http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=forum&s=thread&bid=13&tid=7118996&mid=7120119#7120119


----------



## Worrel (4. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*



			
				Succer am 04.09.2008 00:12 schrieb:
			
		

> > Für die Übersicht: Hier nochmal die vorangegangenen posts:
> > http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=forum&s=thread&bid=13&tid=7118996&mid=7119146#7119146
> > http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=forum&s=thread&bid=13&tid=7118996&mid=7119431#7119431
> > http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=forum&s=thread&bid=13&tid=7118996&mid=7119552#7119552
> > http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=forum&s=thread&bid=13&tid=7118996&mid=7120119#7120119


Ähem ... es gewinnt nicht derjenige, der am meisten Posts verfaßt ...


----------



## Dominik10 (4. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

*ACHTUNG ACHTUNG!!!

DURCHSAGE:

ICH MÖCHTE GERNE ENDLICH EINMAL WAS GEWINNEN!!!

BITTE BITTE

ERFÜLLT MIR DIESEN WUNSCH pcgames.de*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_
Jeder möchte hier das Spiel Spore gewinnen, ABER ich möchte ENDLICH EINMAL IRGENDWAS GEWINNEN (Spore Bitte) um den "Glauben" oder "Hoffnung" an Gewinnspiele zu bekommen.              _

mfg Dominik


----------



## eqinoxx (4. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Bei einer 77% Wertung halte ich das Spiel lieber fest um mich geklammert als es irgend ein Sims Spieler bekommt und dort versucht ein Baby mit Krallen und Tentakeln zu kreieren.


----------



## Succer (4. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*



			
				Worrel am 04.09.2008 00:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Succer am 04.09.2008 00:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ähem: Richtig, aber der aufmerksame Leser erkennt den Zusammenhang...


----------



## Worrel (4. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*



			
				Succer am 04.09.2008 00:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ähem: Richtig, aber der aufmerksame Leser erkennt den Zusammenhang...


Es geht aber auch nicht darum, sich die umfangreichste Fortsetzungsgeschichte aus dem Hirn zu saugen ...


----------



## Drexau (4. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Und wann kommen die Bilder mit den Redakteuren NACH der Evolution?


----------



## SolideSchnacke (4. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Ich habe noch nie etwas gewonnen...okey, das ist wohl gelogen. Aber wirklich viel...noch nicht. 

Deshalb einen Appel an PCGames.de! Ich möchte SPORE GERNE HABEN. Ich kaufe schließlich immer euer Heft... Also....erfüllt mir den Wunsch...i <3 you....

MfG Snaky


----------



## MaSTeR_2k3 (4. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Also ich finde der Sporeling in dem weißen Titus-Shirt ist euch ganz gut gelungen. Zwar mag ich keine Fleischfresser aber der scheint Stuben rein und nett zu sein =D Wo kann man den Downloaden für meine RL-Sporepädie? In diesem Sinne, Happy Evolution^^


----------



## Grappa11 (4. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Ich will das Spiel haben, damit ich mich an diesem Contest hier beteiligen kann: Wer macht den dämlichsten Gesichtausdruck, während er sich mit Spore ablichten lässt.


----------



## gamerschwein (4. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Einfallsreichtum? Ihr lest doch nichtmal alle Posts , deswegen muss ich mir nichts einfallen lassen. In der heutigen Zeit ist es mit innovativem Rätseldesign auf Games-Seiten etwas weit her , daher beschliesse ich einstimmig und unanfechtbar , dass ich als Gewinner feststehe. Einspruch bitte bis zum 1.9.39 ans Oberkommando der Wehrmacht.


----------



## SilentBat (4. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Ich möchte dieses Spiel nicht kaufen, bitte!
... scho recht 

Die japanische Version der Werbung kann ich leider nicht portieren da ich des japanischen nicht mächtig bin 
I'm sorry


----------



## Kryszick (4. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Am 6ten jährt sich mein 11ter Hochzeitstag. Nötig wurde der, weil ich schon damals eine Leidenschaft für Spore entwickelte. Jedoch lässt mich das heute nicht das All, sondern Elternabende und Bastelstunden bereisen. Hätte ich mal lieber auf das Spiel gewartet ...


----------



## SmoothDogg (4. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

eigentlich sollte ich ein exemplar erhalten, damit ich auch solch kreative kreaturen wie die in euren bildern oben abgebildeten erstellen kann um diese dann entweder gegeneinander kämpfen oder zusammen tanzen zu lassen.

ps: besonders ausgefallen sind die gesichter eurer kreaturen gelungen


----------



## Ribs (4. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

es ist 1:12. dies ist ein (witziger) "notruf": bitte bitte ich möchte es haben!


----------



## Syaoran1982 (4. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Warum ich das Spiel bekommen sollte? Weil ich schon immer gerne meinen selbst erschaffenen Kreaturen die 
SPOREn geben wollte.


----------



## clintmansell (4. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Die Kompensation des mangelnden Einfallsreichstums der weiteren Bewerber mit Hilfe pseudo-kreativer Geschichten zeugt von unzureichender Legitimation für das Spiel ihrerseits. Dies andererseits durch verstrickten Satzbau und nicht umgangsprachlicher Wörter zu lösen zeigt eher die Kreativität des Rezipieten, der diese benötiigt, also die Kreativität,  um angemessen und im Sinne des Entwicklers das Spiel 'Spore' spielen zu können. Einerseits zeigt das Interesse der Menschen an diesem Gewinnspiel die Wichtigkeit des Spiels im Monat des Augusts. Anderseits sei es doch bedänklich, dass die Redaktion dieses Spiel loswerden will - sie verlost ja nicht Werbeversionen, sondern scheinbar ihre Testversionen. Nichtsdestoweniger sei dies erst recht ein Grund das Spiel an einem angmessenen Nutzer weiterzugeben. In diesem Sinne...


----------



## Felix Schuetz (4. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*



			
				Ribs am 04.09.2008 01:13 schrieb:
			
		

> es ist 1:12. dies ist ein (witziger) "notruf": bitte bitte ich möchte es haben!


Die Zahl ist zwar pfiffig gewählt, doch mit späten Uhrzeiten kann man uns generell nur schwer beeindrucken.


----------



## hightake (4. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Ich habe akute Schlafstörungen und hoffe diese durch Spore beseitigen zu können.


----------



## locked84 (4. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Hallo liebes PC Games Team!

Warum ich 
/ __)  (  ,  \  /   \  (  ,  )   (    _)
\__  \   ) _/ ( () )  )    \     ) _)
(___/ (_)    \__/(_)\_)(___)
bekommen sollte...

Vor ca 2 millionen Jahren kam mal Gott zu besuch auf n Bier vorbei und wir plauderten n bischen über die letzten Fussballergebnisse (Er ist großer _St._ Pauli Fan) . Beim dritten oder viertem Bier zeigte er mir beiläufig mal den Rohentwurf der neuen Rasse die er auf der Erde ausprobieren wollte...

   oOo
   \_|_/
     \|_/
   \_|/
   /¯|¯\
   /¯|\
   /¯|¯\

Nachdem ich den Entwurf ein paar Minuten lang angesehen hatte zückte ich meinen Bleistift und zeichnete Gott meinen Entwurf wie ich ihn auf den Planeten loslassen würde.

o

Er schaute mich kurz an und sagte "Na ich weis schon warum du sowas nicht Hauptberuflich machst."
Wir plauderten noch ein wenig weiter und kamen dann beim fünften Bier auf einen Kompromiss der uns beide zufrieden stellte...

 O
 \|/
  | 
 / \

Nach diesem, zugegebenermaßen, mehr oder weniger erfolgreichem Projekt würde ich jetzt gerne mal etwas eigenes machen. Um das zu verwirklichen bräuchte ich ganz dringend die Kopie von Spore.  

In diesem Sinne 
mfg 
Christoph


----------



## locked84 (4. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Gna er nimmt die freizeichen nicht richtig ^^ Ich hoffe man verstehts trotzdem noch.


----------



## mentalsurgery (4. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*



			
				kaioshin am 03.09.2008 17:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will das Spiel damit ich die Planeten mit den rumhüpfenden Geschlechtsteilen besuchen und mich über die Menschheit wundern kann.


Das Spiel wäre bei mir in guten Händen, da ich nicht einer von den pupertierenden Erwachsenen bin, die Lebewesen kreieren die Geschlechtsteilen ähneln. 
 ...aber man kann sicher andere kranke Dinge anstellen


----------



## MasterOD (4. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Warum ich das Spiel gewinnen sollte?

Weil ich sehen will, wie eine gute Spielidee schlecht umgesetzt wird, genauso wie bei AoC.


----------



## Sumpfling (4. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

WEIL... das letzte Spiel das ich hier gewonnen habe (Antikiller) so dermaßen furchtbar war. dass ich eine Entschädigung verdient habe.


----------



## Demondead (4. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Ich verfolge die Entwicklung von Spore nun schon mehr als ein Jahr und hab mich auch sehr darauf gefreut, das ist wohl wahr. 

 "Geil," dacht ich mir, "endlich mal was kreatives und was neues!". Dann les´ ich den Test der PC Games und bereu´ es.

Denn ihr seid Ihr mit eurem Test gekommen und habt mir ein Bischen die Hoffnung auf eines der innovativsten Spiele seit Jahren genommen. Heute ist es so weit, Spore kommt in die Regale. Sorge macht sich breit, denn ich wüsste nicht, womit ichs bezahle.

Frustriert muss ich bangen um eine Idee, einen Einfall der mir zeigt,  wie an das Spiel zu gelangen. Von Selbstmitleid zerfressen, seit Tagen nix gegessen, es scheint ich bin von Spore geradezu besessen! 

Ihr seht ein, ich muss es haben, will mich an meinen Schöpfungen laben. 

Drum seht es ein, das Spiel ist mein, es darf nicht anders sein! Wie, all das sei kein Argument, weches ihr anerkennt wenn ich es sage? Dann bleibt mir nur noch eine letzte Frage:

Ich komme her seit sieben Jahren um etwas aus der Welt der Spiele zu erfahren. In wenigen Tagen hab ich Jubiläum, das ist fein. Fällt euch denn kein gutes Geschenk für mich treuen Leser ein?


----------



## xdave78 (4. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

SPORE: U got it? I want it!






NOOOOOOOOOOOW!


----------



## starhorst (4. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Warum ich es bekommen sollte? 

Weil ich das Grundspiel zu einem, wohl sicher, wahnsinnigem Addon Maraton besitzen möchte ohne was dafür bezahlt zu haben. Damit ich sagen kann: Hab ich der Kapitalistischen Flinte in den Kragen gepullert, und zwar gewaltig. Denn die Addons, sofern ich sie nicht gewinne, mir sicher nicht kaufen werde.


----------



## cweber3912 (4. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Weil ich als kleiner Einzeller schon immer mal wissen wollte, wie ich in die Weiten des Weltalls vordringen kann. Spore wirds mir zeigen. Und es ist kleiner als ich, also kann ich es fressen. *g*
Außerdem zocke ich bei mir zuhause am Wochenende mit 4 Freunden. Die können das dann auch gleich mal ausprobieren. 
Gruß
Christian


----------



## Tammo_R (4. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

...weil ihr es nicht mehr braucht!


----------



## derfeuerstein (4. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Simpler                 
Player                   
Ohne                     
Richtige               
Evolutionsidee

sucht Spiel, dass ihm gefallen könnte...
Habt ihr eine Idee?


----------



## ECO-ECO (4. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

ich komme aus dem All mein heimat Planet hieß Melmac, ist aber durch ein Unfall explodiert^^
jetzt hab ich kein heimat mehr   und wollte wenigstens mein schöne Heimat-Planeten in dem Spiel Spore Aufbauen (mit viel Katzen ähnlichen Kreaturen) und dort mein restlichen Lebenszeit  (ca.250 Jahre) verbringen   
Thx.

Abs. WILLIE T.


----------



## superkroll (4. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Damit ich endlich mein eigenes Leben nachspielen und vielleicht sogar meine Brille dann gleich bei Viel-Mann kaufen kann!


----------



## mjp (4. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

...rhem thcin hcua hci ßiew nnad ,tflih thcin sad nnew dnU
.tah treilumrof sträwkcür dnurG nenies red ,nib egizniE red rehsib hci lieW


----------



## Sven1930 (4. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Oh gewartet hab ich lang auf Dich,
was machte ich nur ohne Dich.

Nach Tagen, Wochen und nach Jahr,
bist Du endlich da.

Mit viel Herzblut und mit Fleiß, 
wird es endlich wieder nice.

Das Sommerloch ist jetzt vorüber
Spore, warum kommst du nicht einfach rüber?

"Kilometer liegen zwischen uns,
fliegen wir zu dir, sieht man uns!"

"Der Menschheit sind wir noch zu fremd, 
weil uns eben niemand kennt."

"Nur die Redaktion der PC Games hat uns je gesehn..."
...Jungs mir kommt da ne Idee:
Geht doch mal zu der Frau Fröhlich, 
fragt sie dann doch mal ganz höflich,
ob sie euch auf diese Weise,
eine Marke gibt für eure Reise.

Wird es sie nicht überlasten,
seid ihr bald in meinem Briefkasten.




Ein Gedicht ist mal etwas anderes.


----------



## rstaar (4. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Diese Formen, diese knuffigen Bewegungen, ich mag es, wie Leben entsteht. Achtbeinige Lebenwesen laufen durch die Vegetation, man erkennt Grashalme , die aus runden Behältnissen wuchern und im Luftzug wippen, in der Luft liegt ein Hauch von Moder. 
Man hört Geräusche, ein warmtöniges Brummen, das die Umgebung stilvoll untermalt.

SCHNAPP - soeben hat einer der Grashalme ein mottenähnliches Wesen gefangen und zieht es in das Versteck. Ein Knirschen ist zu hören und kurze Zeit später ein Geräusch, was man als Rülpser deuten könnte. Danach kommt der Grashalm wieder langsam aus seinem Versteck. Ich verstehe, das ist perfekte Tarnung, ein Wesen, welches ich nicht kenne, war mit einer Tentakel auf Nahrungsjagd.  Es ist absolut faszinierend, dem Treiben zuzusehen, überall bewegt es sich und rumort es. Das ist Natur!


So, genug über meinen Kühlschrank geredet, liebes PC-Games-Team. Ich würde SPORE auch gern spielen.


----------



## zombiefresser (4. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

ich muss spore zocken damit ich endlich verstehen kann warum es sowas wie  einen günther beckstein gibt!

biss denne....^^


----------



## drexen (4. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Ich bin streng christlicher Kreationist, aber wenn ich jetzt Spore haette, wuerde ich mich gerne von diesem darwinistischen Luegengeschichten ueberzeugen lassen, ich muesste die Evolution nur mal mit eigenen Augen sehen


----------



## ChaosOrc (4. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

gief sproe plx! w00t!
kkthxbya!


----------



## LordLinse (4. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Ich will eigentlich nur Spore Pornos machen. Für ganze Produktionen fehlt mir die Kohle und Jenna Jameson ruft nicht zurück.
Helft mir! Ich lass euch auch dann welche zukommen


----------



## foerster03 (4. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

ich brauch spore um mir die wartezeit auf die wow-erweiterung zu verkürzen. und wie sollte das besser gehn als mit seiner eigenen niedlichen alienrasse.und meine 3 jährige Tochter vor dem creator saß und sich super über die kleinen Kreaturen gefreut hat


----------



## MissParker (4. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

weil ich nach 221 mehr oder weniger geistvollen Kommentaren der Einzige bin der es wirklich verdient hat.

Mfg

MP

PS an wen soll ich noch mal das Bestechungsgled schicken ? :o)


----------



## Bruno01 (4. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Da ich heute früh aus der Ursuppe (meinem Bett) gekrochen bin und wenigstens einer in meinem Stamm (die WG) Spore haben muss um zu sehen wie wir uns in den nächsten Tagen noch weiter entwickeln können. Ich mein so ein eigenes WG-Raumschiff wäre ja schon geil, obwohl... müssen wir das dann nicht in der Spielphase mit dem Rest des Planeten teilen?! Tja um das rauszufinden muss ich wohl Spore durchzocken.

Greez Bruno01


----------



## moretti (4. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Hi,

also ich würde gerne einige Theorie von Nostradamus wiederlegen bzw überprüfen und das kann ich natürlich nur mit Spore machen!? Wie soll das ganze sonst funktionieren?
Also bitte lasst mir eine Kopie von Spore zukommen, damit ich beweisen kann, das wir nichts von Nostradamus Theorien zu befürchten haben.......bitte,bitte mit Sahne oben drauf...

Gruß

Moretti


----------



## Rage79 (4. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Ja.. ich würde gerne gewinnen weil meine komplette Verwandtschaft in Spore mitspielt.. und irgendwie werden es Stündlich mehr! Bin ich anders?


----------



## thf24 (4. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Ich hasse Spore. Schickt mir dieses Spiel damit ich der CSU vorspielen kann wie brutal und skrupellos 
verschiedene Völker in diesem Spiel versuchen sich gegenseitig ausrotten. Spore ist ein Killerspiel. Es sollte 
verboten werden. Bleibt nur noch die CSU bei den Landtagswahlen zu unterstützen um Spore Deutschlandweit 
verbieten zu lassen. MUAHAHAHAHHAHA


----------



## Khaine_2 (4. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

9 von 10 Stimmen in meinem Kopfen sagen mir das ich dieses Spiel gewinnen muß
die 10. singt die russische Nationalhymmne


----------



## SoSchautsAus (4. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Da ist ja mein Spore! Oh Mann, und ich hab schon wie verrückt danach gesucht. Ich dachte schon ich würde es nie wieder sehen. Muss es wohl verloren haben. Danke liebe Redaktion, dass ihr es gefunden und für mich aufbewahrt habt, aber ihr könnt es mir jetzt wieder zurückgeben.   

SSA


----------



## vince2005 (4. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Her damit, ich hab eh keine Zeit zum Zocken!


----------



## vince2005 (4. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Und ich sehe gerade, nachdem der eine Typ das Game am Gesicht kleben hatte, will ich es sowieso nicht mehr.


----------



## Visperer (4. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Sind die Gewinner inzwischen bekannt oder kann man noch hoffen dazuzugehören?


----------



## Apoplex (4. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Ich würde das Spiel gern gewinnen, weil ich Spore-ähnliche Kreaturen bisher nur im Kühlschrank und im Wäschekorb gezüchtet habe und gern wüsste, ob die sich auch im Weltraum durchschlagen könnten...?


----------



## Worrel (4. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*



			
				Visperer am 04.09.2008 13:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Sind die Gewinner inzwischen bekannt oder kann man noch hoffen dazuzugehören?


Die Deadline war um 12:00, die Gewinner sollten "schriftlich benachrichtigt" werden/worden sein.

PS: "Hoffen ist zwar sehr schön, aber ineffektiv."  
(frei nach Badesalz)


----------



## Visperer (4. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

naja nur weil die deadline um 12 ist hrißt das ja nicht, dass auch um 12 uhr alle kommentare von der jurie gelesen un bewertet wurden sind


----------



## KayTeEm (4. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Ich geh mal davon aus, dass die Mods uns hier benachrichtigen, wenn der Sieger feststeht.


----------



## weaslor (4. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Ich will Spore gewinnen da ich seit meiner geburt an 3 Augen und 4 Ohren hab und ich endlich Artgenossen in aktion sehen will.


----------



## Deus82ex (4. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Das Spiel muss ich haben, wie soll ich sonst herausfinden warum die Frau einfach nich auf meine Tanzeinlagen reagiert *hilfe*!!!


----------



## casaleone (4. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

ich will !


----------



## Nik75 (4. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

ja ich möchte so gerne das Spiel gewinnen. Wäre ganz toll


----------



## firewalker2k (4. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

An die nach-12-Uhr-Poster: Ihr habt schon alles gelesen (auch die Sache mit der Waschmaschine)?


----------



## v2wclan (4. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Da mir momentan der menschliche Partner zum Vorantreiben der Evolutionsentwicklung fehlt, brauche ich unbedingt Spore um schon mal den Ernstfall virtuell zu proben.


----------



## Martin-124 (4. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

stehen die gewinner fest??


----------



## Macman2003 (4. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Da meine Eltern bei mir genetisch total versagt haben möchte ich mal nachvollziehen was aus mir hätte werden können ))))


----------



## KayTeEm (4. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Da scheinbar öffentlich kein Gewinner genannt wurde, wär es cool, wenn sich der Sieger
hier nochmal meldet, am besten mit seinem Sieger-Kommentar ^^

Greetz


----------



## Martin-124 (5. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

ja KayTeEm gute idee.. mich würde es auch intressieren wer, mit welchem Kommentar gewonnen hat.


----------



## Dagobert3 (5. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Ich glaub vielmehr, dass die das selber noch nicht wissen wer gewonnen hat....


----------



## mjp (11. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Hm... stehen die Gewinner denn nun fest? Ist ja doch schon ein paar Tage her.
Wenn ja, welche Beiträge haben überzeugt?


----------



## Sinan2792 (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

Dieser Aufdruck auf seinem T-Shirt... den habe ich schon einmal gesehen! Ja, genau! Damals, als ich in Moskau war... diese Typen mit schwarzen Anzügen in schwarzen Autos... die russische Mafia! Dieser Redakteur ist ein Spion! Vielleicht hat er Die CD von Spore verwanzt! Oder noch schlimmeres damit angestellt! Die muss sofort zu mir, ich bin Experte in internationalen Abhörtechniken, ich werde sofort alles überprüfen. Ja, das werde ich tun, da bin ich mir sicher.


----------



## noskilla (29. August 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Gewinnspiel: Wir haben Spore! Und Sie können es gewinnen!*

was ist spore eigentlich? 
dass kann ich euch sagen,
wenn ich es bekomme und spielen kann.


----------

